# Dog Food Recall



## RadishRose (Jul 9, 2022)

https://www.salon.com/2022/07/08/dozens-of-cases-of-dog-are-being-recalled-over-listeria-concerns/

"Primal Pet Foods has voluntarily recalled a single lot of Raw Frozen Primal Patties for Dogs Beef Formula over Listeria concerns, according to an announcement posted by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA).

Sixty-six cases, or 396 total units, of the affected frozen beef patties were previously distributed to Georgia, Maryland, Texas and British Columbia. The impacted items have the lot code "#W10068709," as well as a best-by date of May 22, 2023. They were sold in "flexible packaging" in the freezer sections of certain pet stores, which were not specified in the notice."


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2022)

Important post for people with dear dogs!


----------

